# Need Advise for an US Trip !



## vrak1984 (Nov 20, 2015)

Guys, i need tips for watching basketball matches of upcoming series, actually am planning a trip with my friend to US, want to do some adventure sports, trekking, rafting and watching basketball matches (special in US). Suggest some best places to trek. I searched a lot on internet but not finding much on this, There are lots of sites offering packages for the same but i want to know more about weather, people, stay, culture, etc. i got few sites like - Europe's 10 Best Adventure Destinations 20 unmissable extreme sports (and where to try them) - Lonely Planet Top 10 Extreme Sports Vacations in Europe Get the facts the property ad left out Still looking further for a better information about the region. Regards !


----------



## strollingbones (Nov 21, 2015)

in the east people do the appalachian trail....

you are too late to start it.....


----------



## vrak1984 (Nov 23, 2015)

oh sad ! thanks for the suggestion !


----------



## Skull Pilot (Nov 23, 2015)

WHen you say trek what do you mean?

Do you mean day hikes or multi day backpacking trips?


----------



## strollingbones (Nov 23, 2015)

i took it to mean a long hike....like the a.t.

why would one seek info on short day hikes...that is all last minute type stuff


----------



## Skull Pilot (Nov 23, 2015)

strollingbones said:


> i took it to mean a long hike....like the a.t.
> 
> why would one seek info on short day hikes...that is all last minute type stuff



There are plenty of 2 or 3 day and week long trips to do

The AT takes 6 months and an incredible amount of planning I wouldn't think of that as a trip to do on a vacation to the states


----------



## strollingbones (Nov 23, 2015)

it is too late to start the a.t. but you can do plenty of day hikes on it...people think that is hard to get off the a.t. its not....there are normally a lot of varied accesses to it...i dont live far from an a.t. access point...and i have several friends who live just off the a.t.
their houses are the first one hikers in trouble can reach...i dont get the desire to do it....and from my interactions with most of the hikers...they are escaping...recent divorce, job loss, debt collectors calling...grumpy befriends them and gives them rides....i dont...they stink....and i figure if they want to walk...then walk...


----------



## waltky (Nov 23, 2015)

Its goin' on winter here, not a good time for hiking...

... would be better in the spring...

... around basketball tournament time.


----------

